

Show HN: Enjoy Netflix lazily while you work. Introducing LazyDay - fjabre
http://lazydayapp.com/

======
fjabre
Hello,

I built this app to keep me company while I was working. I found the Netflix
site is always overwhelming. So I put up a simplified concept.

I spent nights/weekends on it. I like to hack around on small projects like
this in my spare time.

Any feedback greatly appreciated.

~~~
27182818284
I thought Netflix cut off all new API access? Can you give an overview of how
this works?

~~~
fjabre
They did. It scrapes from various sources to build up a db of instant titles
much like the site NetflixRoulette.net does.

The app itself is pretty simple. It just uses a webview to load in the netflix
content and is hooked up to a django backend.

